# TT Roadster seat belt microphone



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Where on the seat belt is the microphone situated. Can you see it or is it hidden?

Can any member comment on how good/bad the connectivity & sound quality is compared to the mk2 roadster is.

Thanks


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

There are three of them sewn into seatbelt at different levels so one is close whatever size you are. About front of my right shoulder.

Way better than roof mounted one in Mk2. Really good roof down, too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Took my first call yesterday while I was parked so no seat belt on. Caller said I sounded clear. Must have been using a mic in the centre light unit.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have a roadster. it's my third over the years with handsfree and callers say its cyrstal clear even at high speeds with the roof down. No need to shout, just talk normally.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your input - brilliant


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting that there are mics in the passenger's seat belt too, so they can join in the conversation.
Must make the missus aware though as she does have a tendency to make sarcastic comments in the background if one of my mates rings.


----------

